# More Star Wars Fan Art



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Cloud City in Mr Fett.

Inspired from a series of movie posters from the original 3, I was feeling inspired last night to recreate the one for "Empire."

Now that I have this one, I guess I'm going to do all 3.










16x20 acrylic on canvas


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

really really cool. I can hear the scream of the tiefighter...(does that make me a nerd?) SO BE IT.


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

Very nice 

I recently did a star wars painting myself. I like the imagery of yours a lot more. Star wars buzz is starting to build and is going to get ridiculous as the new films get nearer.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Jeff said:


> really really cool. I can hear the scream of the tiefighter...(does that make me a nerd?) SO BE IT.


That remark reminded me about an interview with Lucas where he said once he put that in his canon (sound in space) he refused to back down from it despite scientists laughing at the notion...but then, he laughed all the way to the bank


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

@DThriller: seeing this image of yours on my phone and partially at that, my first thought was a spoof of Reservoir Dogs


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

corydulos said:


> @DThriller: seeing this image of yours on my phone and partially at that, my first thought was a spoof of Reservoir Dogs


haha yea thats the joke. glad you got it


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Tight work! Love the style!


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

Great painting, DThriller! I dig the play on Res Dogs. Me and some friends of mine actually dressed sorta like this and went to a video game convention.

http://prime.paxsite.com/gallery/category/2012-pax-prime

at the bottom!


----------



## DThriller (May 23, 2013)

stonezephyr said:


> Great painting, DThriller! I dig the play on Res Dogs. Me and some friends of mine actually dressed sorta like this and went to a video game convention.
> 
> http://prime.paxsite.com/gallery/category/2012-pax-prime
> 
> at the bottom!


Thanks. Ive always wanted to go to comic con. I am a freelance photographer and I really want to set up a booth with some studio lights and do a series of fan and cosplay portraits. I think it's coming to my state in late summer.


----------

